# Borborygmi / Stomach growling.....desperate for help..please!



## kelly smith (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi, I am 24 and desperate to find a cure/relief or help from borborygmi or stomach growling. I was diagnosed with IBS 2 months ago, but I have suffered with this problem of noises for years I get stomach noises lasting from 2 seconds to 30seconds. I work in a really quiet environment and I find it difficult to relax and concentrate. It is a total nightmare when we have meetings I panic & worry for days that my intestines will humilitate me. I take 3 tablets of mebeverine daily, but I seem to have good days and bad days. Does anybody else suffer with this...I would be grateful for any advice! Thanks...desperate person :-(


----------



## jean marie (Feb 20, 2005)

You may have acid reflux. I had many of the same symptoms & my doctor put me on Nexium 40mg/day. Have had no problems since. Good luck!


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

onetwo i also get this my tummy is like a growling bear i really dont know why this happens i just tend to ignore it.i was on mebeverine last year but it made no difference to me. good luck i hope you get something that will help you


----------



## dmajaess (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you also have either IBS-C or IBS-D ? If you have IBS-C try Zelnorm and see if it helps with both, it has certainly helped my Dad. If you don't have IBS-C and the gurgling is a problem I recommend trying Digestive Aid along with a good multivitamin and some odorless garlic pills.


----------



## 17754 (Apr 4, 2005)

onetwo, I suffer from the very same problem. I have gas, rumbling, gurgling, flatuence, excessive wind, and loud stomach noises. I am scared to death to go ANYWHERE that's quiet such as: movies, classes, job interviews, church, meetings, funerals, libraries, some most jobs, especially office settings, even visiting friends. And this problem has absolutely ruined my social life. I really would like some advice also.


----------



## 17754 (Apr 4, 2005)

Onetwo, I suffer from the same problem. I have gas, flatuence, gurgling, rumbling, extreme wind, and very loud stomach noises. I am afraid to go to movies, school, job interviews, meetings, weddings, funerals, some jobs( particular in an office setting) even visiting friends, and any other quiet settings. Because I'm too afraid the stomach sounds will embarrass me. This has absolutely ruined my social life. So I would love to get some help also.


----------



## 17432 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello







I am new and I can't believe that the FIRST message I read on this WONDERFUL site is about stomach growling! I am so happy! Let me explain... this has been controlling my life for about 10 YEARS! But, I haven't said anything to anyone (except my mum who has the same problem) because I thought it sounded stupid! I can't believe there are people out there feeling the same! I have to think, before I go ANYWHERE, about how 'quiet' the environment will be so meetings at work are hell for me! As is visiting a friend. I prefer to have them come to my house so I can have the TV on or something!Ok, now that I've discovered you all - what can we DO about it??!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes - Me too - especially desperate on my short flight from Manchester to Cork recently. I think, in my case, this gets considerably worse with stress and the only thing that seems to partially help is drinking water is small, slow sips. Chewing gum makes it a whole heap worse!!Happy DaysSue, Manchester


----------



## Iowagrad (Apr 25, 2002)

chewing gum, like drinking thru a straw, allows extra air to be swallowed, which can become trapped gas. AVOID fructose, high fructose corn syrup (read labels!) Might be helpful to check for food allergies, either a Dr. or experiment on your own (especially dairy). Avoid artificial sweeteners, don't cook with plastic in a microwave. Limit genetically modified foods (corn, soy, canola) Have you been on antibiotics? Probiotics, yogurt or kefir might help replace good bacteria. Digestive enzymes might help. If you can get tested for candida yeast, that might be helpful.I have rapid transit so am on the smooth muscle relaxers librax and bentyl. But these also reduce stomach acid so I take HCI at the end of the meal.


----------



## 23384 (Apr 21, 2005)

oh wow, i'm so glad i found this site! this is EXACTLY what is happening to me as well and i'm so desperate to make it stop but i just don't know how. for all the people with this problem, do you find it gets worse as you lie down? i'm having so much trouble sleeping as it happens when i lie down and it's so uncomfortable. please if anyone knows how to make it stop i will be in your debt forever! i can't explain how desperate i am to make it stop, it's ruining my life


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:chewing gum, like drinking thru a straw, allows extra air to be swallowed, which can become trapped gas.


Apparently, it has no effect on how much gas gets swallowed.


> quote:AVOID fructose, high fructose corn syrup (read labels!)


Why avoid it unless it causes a problem?


> quote:Avoid artificial sweeteners, don't cook with plastic in a microwave. Limit genetically modified foods (corn, soy, canola)


Why should any of these things be a problem?


> quote:If you can get tested for candida yeast, that might be helpful.


Yeah, to the person who gets your money for the test.


> quote:I have rapid transit so am on the smooth muscle relaxers librax and bentyl. But these also reduce stomach acid so I take HCI at the end of the meal.


Acutally, they don't reduce stomach acid much. And those acid supplements probably don't contain any acid because if they did, they could cause problems.We don't understand too much about how noise in the gut gets generated. It appears that one can have this problem without any apparent abnormal gut motility taking place.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I used to have this problem also but since taking calcium it has gone away. The calcium tends to relax the intestines and cause less movement and it also helps to soak up excess water and bile acid which also helps. Now if you have diarrhea also the calcium carbonate can help this. If you have constipation then you may want to take calcium with magnesium. Linda


----------



## 23384 (Apr 21, 2005)

does calcium come in the form of a tablet or medicine or something?


----------



## 23418 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi, I'm the original girl that started off this topic, so pleased to hear I'm not alone!Okay, I think I've found a "solution" to the noises. I take 3 mebeverine a day, avoid all fizzy & gassy drinks and also drink a Senokot Hi-fibre drink. It's a sachet that contains isphagula husk that makes either an orange or lemon drink. I take one drink before my main meal of the day, so far so good no noises at all for weeks now..even in meetings & seminars. I was over in the States last week and really worried about it, but my little formula worked fine and not one noise all week. For you folks in the US Senokot might be sold under a different name, for your Brits out there its Â£2.75 for 10 sachets, and you can buy it in bulk for a bit cheaper, or get it on prescriptionI'm not saying its fool-proof, but its worth a shot give it a try!Anybody else got anything new they've tried?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium comes in tablet liquid chewables. It is the form of calcium you must look at and consider if you have constipation or diarrhea you must determine which form to use. Calcium carbonate if you have diarrhea. Calcium and magnesium supplement if you have constipation. Calcium citrate if you suffer neither.It is over the counter and a many range of prices.Linda


----------

